# A coyote is stalking Francis



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

My husband had Francis out in the backyard and she was playing with her basketball, as always. In broad daylight, a coyote jumped the fence and stalked toward Francis. My husband yelled for Francis to get in the house, and yelled at the coyote, banged a bucket with a stick and made a huge ruckus. The coyote ran the long way across our yard, jumped a five foot fence, and disappeared.

This is the sixth time we've seen coyotes on our block, and the third time they have been in either my back yard or my neighbor's back yard. Now the coyote knows that Francis lives here and has jumped the fence to get her. Francis is not much bigger than a rabbit, and she would be easy prey. The usual recommendations are keep small pets indoors between dusk and dawn, but this was 11 o'clock in the morning. How can we keep her safe in our yard so she can play with her basketball? And Noelle too while we play ball?

I don't own any of the fences, and I live in suburbia, so I can't put up coyote rollers, electric fences, or barbed wire. Coyotes can clear all the fences around my property. Our community limits fence heights to prevent "a fortress like appearance." So, I can't surround my yard with 8 feet fences. A 12 gauge and 00 buckshot is also prohibited. 

Any ideas? Francis just wants to chase her basketball in peace, and I just got a Chuck-it ball launcher for Noelle. I'm scared and frustrated. Maybe we should move away.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Oh no! How scary!

The only solution I can think of is some kind enclosure with a roof on it (or at least a curve in the top that deters jumping/climbing). Any chance you could buy or build an enclosed dog run?

You might try contacting your local Fish and Wildlife people to see if they have any suggestions too. I've heard around here they'll occasionally trap and relocate problem coyotes.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Is there some kind of water pistol or ball gun you could use that would be sufficient to give the coyote a nasty surprise while remaining legal? Guns in general are illegal in the UK, but there are safer alternatives - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nerf-Super...00416LP4E/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8, https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cheatwell-...s=plastic+ball+gun&refinements=p_72:184319031


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Duplicate post


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh that just stinks. I don't blame you for being scared by an incident like that. If you could find a way to keep the coyotes from clearing the fences with something on top of them would your neighbors go along with that idea?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Even if the fences aren’t yours, you can still erect another one in front of it, and this one will be yours. You will lose maybe 1 foot of yard, but it will cost you a lot less money than having to move. And if you like the area and your house, then why move ?

You could also talk to your neighbors, maybe they have the same concern and would like to share the costs. In this case you can just adapt the existing fence. Or maybe they’ll let you modify it at your own expense, this would be even cheaper.

This kind of fence seems like a good deterrent.

https://www.moretonbay.qld.gov.au/u...control-methods-exclusion-fencing-netting.pdf


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Once we got a solid fence up, the coyotes stayed out of our yard. The front yard and driveway are not safe. It is tough in a situation where you can't fence... can you use a bee bee gun, or paint gun? Either of those would deter a coyote. Air horns are also pretty effective, if your own dog would not get scared and run away... and perhaps into the coyote. You have to plan a full on assault with lots of noise to deter the coyote's presence. The coyote will look for an easier meal somewhere else. Not that it will help you, but my sister had no more problems with coyotes, after she got an Anatolian Shepherd. Her ASDs were raised with her cats, so they considered them to be their livestock, and as such, the cats were protected from any coyotes. She is on twenty acres that were only livestock fenced...not a deterrent to coyotes.Good luck in a frustrating situation.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Get a Kit! I am only slightly kidding but you never feel unsafe with a livestock guardian dog. Our neighborhood don’t have coyotes but we get foxes and black bears. Kit has so far scared away a bear and trespassers. I was walking with her around the lake one night and a dude in a hoodie jumped out of the bushes. I was scared because no one was around. Kit got mad and barked. The guy just ran. Not sure if the guy was up to no good but we have a lot of thieves in the area.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

An 11:00 AM encounter would change everything for me and I would call the neighborhood association, animal control, my city council member etc. You have a public safety threat beyond Francis and Noelle. Didn’t a young family with small children move next door? Our homeowners association could handle the capture privately from their budget or bill everyone. Some of my neighbors would probably love to form their own posse. Several years ago a neighbor posted a picture of himself in our association email, bare to the waist, over his coyote kill. That picture caused quite a stir, not because we have coyotes or that he had so proudly killed one, it was the fact that he wasn’t wearing a shirt!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mfmst that is a funny mental picture of a shirtless Houston suburbian man standing over his kill. Not that having a coyote available to kill in your yard is at all funny.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It’s the Wild West even in the burbs.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I've thought about the wire topped fence, but our village won't allow fences over five feet. I think we'll get a high powered water gun, fill it with hot sauce, water, and vinegar and blast it. Our local government will only get involved if a coyote is acting aggressively toward a human. I wonder if they will get involved with a coyote stalking a service animal? This is a distressing situation to say the least.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

We also considered getting another weimaraner to guard Noelle and Francis, but given the size of our local coyotes, a maremma or a great pyrenees might be a better choice. We talked a lot about getting a bigger dog to protect the smaller ones. Then we realized we don't want the chaos bringing a new dog into the home would create.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

The coyotes must be huge. Please be very careful! Animals in the north are a lot larger. The coyotes here are tiny but the bugs are large. When I was in Alaska, it felt like the animals are on steroids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Caraline (Apr 10, 2018)

That is really scary and very frustrating that you are hampered in what you can do about fencing.

We have Wedge Tailed Eagles here and I am very worried about Barney who is still under 2 kilograms. He just isn't allowed outside without adult supervision.

I hope you find a safe solution.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow Click - this is a scary situation. (((HUGS)))

I found this on the web "In the event of aggressiveness, an Illinois Department of Natural Resources licensed trapper should be contacted to address the problem animal." "If one of these animals has acted aggressively or has otherwise endangered the safety of a person or attacked a domestic pet, the Police Department will contact one of the IDNR for trapping and appropriate disposition of the animal. Residents are asked to call the Winnetka Police Department 911 Emergency Number to report animals meeting these criteria." http://www.villageofwinnetka.org/assets/1/7/Coyotes_in_Winnetka.pdf Maybe this information also applies to you. Seeing a coyote stalking your small dog at 11 am warrants a call to authorities.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would try to make the case that you are in danger because of the risks imposed on you trying to rescue one of your dogs with various aspects of your health. Since it sounds like to a great extent from the previous discussion of this like municipal resources to make a response over danger to a dog make it about danger to people.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Glad nothing happened to Francis! Here we have the opposite problem with one of the barn dogs. He's a hound, therefore likes to roam a bit. He does look slightly coyote like.....and they love him. He often goes to play with them and tries to bring them home lol. Once the barn owner's husband had to run them off with the ATV after one of Charlie's "parties" whoops hahahaha


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

That's a horrifying situation. While seeking help I would stress the fact that it entered your yard and stalked the dog WHILE A HUMAN WAS PRESENT. This could be indicative of a very bold animal or one who might have rabies. Maybe that comment would prompt wildlife officials to allow the animal to be trapped.

In the meantime I think the water cannon with noxious substance inside is a good idea. Amonia! Perhaps?? Firehose for power shots?

Spike strips on top of exhisting fence?

If only you were dealing with daily Turkey visits like we are.

Sending prayers for everyone's safety. Poppy the Turkey dog and Cathy


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Viking Queen said:


> I would stress the fact that it entered your yard and stalked the dog WHILE A HUMAN WAS PRESENT. This could be indicative of a very bold animal or one who might have rabies.



There was a rabid fox like this in our neighborhood that was going into people’s yards and antagonizing the dogs. It would come in close proximity to people and was aggressive. Rabies is worth considering because it must be desperate to approach you like that in broad daylight. 

Another factor might be food shortage of prey in the local ecosystem. I was reading an article about 200 wild horses that died due to famine and low rain fall this year. They were dropping dead in northern Arizona. 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cb...dead-southwest-drought-arizona-najavo-nation/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a very bold coyote to enter the yard while your DH was there, I'd be very nervous too. I think it is a danger to you given the boldness. 
Mfmst that was a funny story about the bare chested coyote killer, lol, I'm assuming he wasn't sporting a six pack!


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

With all the rules in place, I'm guessing a llama is out of the question?


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Ok I’m now very curious about llamas. Do they guard? 
Edit: just looked it up. There are guard llamas! How interesting! https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guard_llama

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

blueroan said:


> Glad nothing happened to Francis! Here we have the opposite problem with one of the barn dogs. He's a hound, therefore likes to roam a bit. He does look slightly coyote like.....and they love him. He often goes to play with them and tries to bring them home lol. Once the barn owner's husband had to run them off with the ATV after one of Charlie's "parties" whoops hahahaha


One of our dogs growing up was a German Shepherd crossed with a Husky, and somehow the combination made her look just like a big coyote. She had a few close calls where she slipped through the fence and nearly got shot. Thankfully she was well-known by most of the neighboring farmers and they recognized her in time.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

A friend suggested you use a powerful slingshot to haze or even kill the coyote.

Another suggestion, which would be dangerous to both your dogs and any roaming neighborhood critters, would be to set a wire snare trap which would kill the coyote swiftly and quite humanely, if any killing is humane. There would be extreme danger to any other animals with using a snare, but they are effectively used by hunters and trappers for very dangerous wildlife, including powerful a very large wolves.

I though about making your kiddos leather suits of armour with spikes, I am a leatherworker, but they probably would still get carried away and the animal still poses a threat to the neighborhood.

Sending prayers for a swift ending to this terrible problem.

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Viking Queen said:


> I though about making your kiddos leather suits of armour with spikes,


It's been done!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

reraven123 said:


> It's been done!



Just was going to say they have coyote vest


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

The slingshot is a good idea, although I am sure my aim would be horrible. The snares would not work because everyone has dogs in every yard around me. We have the metal lids to my stock pot and dutch oven outside ready to clang and bang at the sight of a coyote. We're also changing up the times we play outside and making them more random. Coyotes learn our patterns. If we see it again, we will call the police. I really hate this.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle and Francis would hurt each other with spikes on their vests.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I love the idea of a guard llama. Now that would be interesting. And illegal in my community. Better off getting a bigger dog, but like I said, I like how life is now and adding another dog would be difficult right now.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Are crossbows legal in your state? They can be aimed like a rifle and have an effective range of about 50 feet. They make very little sound.
Eric


----------



## Mela D (Jun 9, 2017)

*A Coyote Is Stalking Frances*

Since the loud noise scared the coyote off maybe a starter pistol would make enough of a bang to scare it off for good. I don't know how much they cost, but again it isn't a real gun. It does make a loud noise. You might want to let the HOA know that you have a starter pistol incase some one tells them that they heard a gun shot. I can't give you any more than that because I live out in the country and I have seen coyotes before but never close to the houses. We also carry firearms for other reasons.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Starter pistol is a good idea, too. It's open season on coyotes in Illinois, but I don't think it's legal to shoot a gun or a crossbow within village limits. I live in Chicagoland, with 9.9 million neighbors. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_metropolitan_area#Chicagoland
The hard part about contacting the authorities about the coyote is of course we can't be sure we've seen the same coyote every single time. Mostly, we have to stay vigilant and not do the same things outside at the same time of day. 

Noelle is our early warning system because she hates coyotes and goes absolutely ballistic on sight. I am still considering a guardian llama, but I am pretty sure they are against regulations. Maybe I could pass it off as some rare kind of doodle?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Alpacas do look very poodle like from a distance - you might just get away with it! Call it a camelodoodle, and claim it is a cross between a poodle and a camel - you could probably even find one of the fly-by-night registries to register it...


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Do paintball guns make any noise? Bonus is getting the coyote marked for ID. I've seen one in my neighborhood late at night as well, along with some other displaced predators, The police confirmed other sightings have been reported and there have been tragedies, so I try to keep the boys in sight.


----------



## Auntiesheesh (Aug 23, 2017)

A Coyote stalking in the daylight in an urban area means that something is wrong with that Coyote and he is a risk. Call animal control immediately.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Auntiesheesh said:


> A Coyote stalking in the daylight in an urban area means that something is wrong with that Coyote and he is a risk. Call animal control immediately.


I agree, I wouldn't wait until the next incident. I am so sorry you are having to live with this. (Had to laugh about the camelodoodle though!)


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I called the police about the coyote. They suggested fireworks, again, which are illegal in our state. Nice. Thanks for the help.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Grrr, this reminds me of a couple of years ago when several of us in our neighborhood called animal control, DNR, police, etc about an injured bear. They kept doing nothing until someone was injured. This makes no sense that they would suggest fireworks, which doesn't take care of rabies, or etc.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I called the police about the coyote. They suggested fireworks, again, which are illegal in our state. Nice. Thanks for the help.


Just ugghh!

At this point maybe you need to have a campaign of all the neighbors calling and "bending" the story to indicate there is real and immediate danger to people.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I called the police about the coyote. They suggested fireworks, again, which are illegal in our state. Nice. Thanks for the help.


The last few years, it's become somewhat common for coyotes to stalk small dogs during daylight hours here. I strongly support the suggestion to contact animal control. Fish and game, or however your wildlife management agency is named, would be good to contact for help, too. It will be a State agency, but it's possible there could also be a county or even city group, too. Though you are already quite knowledgeable, maybe someone would try and do something. Maybe. Here they put up signs in the parks and try to create awareness through public information such as the newspaper, etc.

I might keep a canister of pepper spray on me when in the yard, too.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

This company has a specific paint ball formulated to use with coyotes.

Deter-It Animal Control System from Nelson Paintball

kontiki, how sad that nothing was done until a human was harmed. I suspect that's the way the coyote situation will be for Click.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have had very good results contacting my city councilman, if I’m not getting any meaningful response from a city agency. No way am I going to light firecrackers, even if it were legal, or load a specially formulated coyote deterrent paintball gun. Keep calling!


----------

